# Three Havis in LA Rescue org



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

I saw this on Petfinder: there are 3 puppies; they are described as Havi/Tibetan Spaniel mixes. They are sure cute...but you have to live in LA to adopt..
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14328083


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh I wish you hadn't sent me there. Look at this little guy. I think he's a beauty. His story doesn't sound right. I wish I were closer.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13650060


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

These have been posted twice before...they are DARLING! 
I can't believe they haven't been snatched up yet. 
I would LOVE to have a Havanese/Tibetan Terrier mix...it's a GOOD thing I don't live in the LA area....just ask DH. =)


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh if we lived in the area, that pup would be joining our clan! Can't believe she's still there.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Oh I wish you hadn't sent me there. Look at this little guy. I think he's a beauty. His story doesn't sound right. I wish I were closer.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13650060


I don't think he is a "recent AKC breeder release". I think he was a puppy mill breeding boy. He is just adorable.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Those pups in LA have been there so long they've grown up there. It's sad to me. They really are beautiful pups, so I don't understand why they haven't been adopted but if they can't adopt anymore locally it's a sham they haven't moved allowed people outside the area to adopt. Better to find a good home farther away then raise pups in a shelter IMO.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> Oh I wish you hadn't sent me there. Look at this little guy. I think he's a beauty. His story doesn't sound right. I wish I were closer.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13650060


What a sad, sad, little face!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

hedygs said:


> I don't think he is a "recent AKC breeder release". I think he was a puppy mill breeding boy. He is just adorable.


He could be both... there are a lot of puppy mill puppies that have AKC papers.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

krandall said:


> He could be both... there are a lot of puppy mill puppies that have AKC papers.


True but I think the listing attempts to give credibility with the "AKC breeder" part.

Whatever the case may be I sure hope he finds a good and loving home. He certainly deserves one.

All these babies waiting for someone to love them. It breaks my heart.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

hedygs said:


> True but I think the listing attempts to give credibility with the "AKC breeder" part.


I agree. Just like the puppy mills and pet stores who market these dogs do.

There is a little Hav in the puppy class right after Kodi's class on Saturday mornings. It's tiny, but marked like Kodi. I was thrilled to see another Hav coming in and asked them who the breeder was. They looked sort of embarrassed and said that thy got him from Pick A Pup. (the local puppy mill outlet around here) I didn't even know what to say. It was too late to tell them not to, and from their reaction to my question, my guess is they knew they shouldn't have. But people do it anyway because it's easy.

Makes me very, very sad. The puppy doesn't LOOK well bred. He has a much pointier nose than any Hav puppy I've seen, and is REALLY tiny. (I know Kodi's on the large side, but still...) At least they seem to be working on starting their puppy out right. I've seen them at class 3 weeks in a row now.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I wonder if that "rescue" is a puppy mill. They have lots of dogs.

Another Hav:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14662724


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*All of their rescues are little puppies...*

This group, Homeward Bound Rescue, says they are a group of volunteers who shelter the puppies in their own homes, but then, if you go to the list of dogs they have placed, they are mostly all designer puppies. Weird. Maybe they are a puppy mill...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Except that they say they are keeping the dogs in private homes. And there _are_ a few puppies. It could also be that they took on a bunch of breeders from a closed down puppy mill.


----------

